# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مسئله ی مرگ و زندگی

## mammadahmadi1

سلام و خسته نباشید من پشت کنکوری هستم و تجربی مسخاستم بدونم میتونم با همون دیپ تجربی کنکور انسانی شرکت کنم؟؟  پ ن :هنوز ریاضی پیش رو پاس نکردم

----------


## unlucky

رشته ای ک توی دبیرستان خوندی هیچ ربطی ب رشته دانشگاه نداره

موقع دانشگاه میتونی هر رشته ای ک دوست داری کنکور بدی

اما فک کنم تموم کردن تحصیلات پیش هم جز شرایطتش باشه

ینی باید پیش رو هم کلا پاس کرده باشی

البته بازم ی پرس و جویی بکن

موفق باشی :Y (454):

----------


## mammadahmadi1

> رشته ای ک توی دبیرستان خوندی هیچ ربطی ب رشته دانشگاه نداره
> 
> موقع دانشگاه میتونی هر رشته ای ک دوست داری کنکور بدی
> 
> اما فک کنم تموم کردن تحصیلات پیش هم جز شرایطتش باشه
> 
> ینی باید پیش رو هم کلا پاس کرده باشی
> 
> البته بازم ی پرس و جویی بکن
> ...


ممنون
فقط خرداد اگه پاس کنم مسئله ای پیش نمیاد؟؟

----------


## unlucky

> ممنون
> فقط خرداد اگه پاس کنم مسئله ای پیش نمیاد؟؟


نه
مشکلی نداره

زمانی ک شما فرم کنکور رو پر میکنی

یکی از شرایطش اینه ک شما باید قبل از اینکه  وارد دانشگاه بشی تحصیلات دبیرستانت تموم شده باشه

کنکور اگه توی تیر برگذار بشه
تازه شما 1 ماه قبل از کنکور هم   واحد های افتاده رو پاس کردی

بعید میدونم مشکلی پیش بیاد

----------


## mammadahmadi1

up

----------

